# Orchid Inn News



## Fabrice (Jun 17, 2019)

Hello,

I'm trying to contact Sam since almost 2 weeks but impossible. There's a problem with his box mail.

Is something have news from Sam?

Thank you.


----------



## emydura (Jun 17, 2019)

Yes his website is down and his email address is not working. If you use this email address you should be right - 

*[email protected]*


----------



## NYEric (Jun 17, 2019)

Weren't they traveling?


----------



## emydura (Jun 17, 2019)

NYEric said:


> Weren't they traveling?



Yes. But if you use the email address above you will still het through to him. His norm as l email address is not working


----------



## Fabrice (Jun 18, 2019)

Thank you. It's ok now.


----------

